# Hypoallergenic diet



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Our vet suspects Fred has food allergies and wants her on a HA diet. Her ears contained a lot of wax despite being cleaned every week and her anal glands were quite full.

Do you have a V with food allergies? Did a HA diet help? What about chewing? I guess I can’t give her bully sticks anymore?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has this been a ongoing problem, or is it new.
I only ask because allergies can be environment related too. They are not always caused by food. It’s just easier to regulate food, than their environment. So a lot of vets start with food changes.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Honestly I am not sure, she started flapping her ears quite a while ago (at least 6 months) but since I cleaned it weekly and I couldn’t see any wax I thought it had become a tic / habit as see usually does it while being enthusiastic. She has always cleaned her butt in the evening or after going out, I never thought much of it. Maybe she did it a little more often than normal since a few months but nothing too much out of the ordinary. Long story short: don’t think it flared up lately. I rather think it slowly increased up to a point that we thought a vet check might be smart.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

there are food allergy related vet tests, you may want to look into those instead of guessing. friend of mine has a weimeraner who broke out in big hives one day, they thought he had been stung by bees or so. then days went by and the hives were still there. eventually they did the food allergy test, turned out he is allergic to cod, lamb and chicken eliminated those from his diet and no more hives since then.


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

I need to find a vet who does allergy tests in CT. We're having a very similar experience with Sasha. We've tried whitefish and lamb after we eliminated chicken. She's better but still flapping her ears and chewing on herself. Maybe it is something in our house, she was fine at 7 months when we got her.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Our vet said that vet approved HA kibble is the only way to really start with elimination tactic. I also tried to eliminate certain proteins and I tried fish. We are finishing our last bag of normal kibble so I can’t tell you the HA kibble made a difference. We’ll order ProPlan HA kibble on vets advice.


----------

